# Roof options



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm doing some design work for a new home. Owners did the floor plan and I only modified some for ease of building etc. They aren't particularly satisfied with the roof planes.

Any ideas to spruce it up? It needs to remain simple, and 99% of work here is truss because we need 18" heel height for insulation.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Also there is an error in the rendering, the back portion between the garage and house should be a high shed overhang.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 13, 2013)

Make it all hips if it is in the budget. Extend the small shed roof on the right out wider and also make it a hip to cover the deck similar to a lanai


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Nothing great here, but what do want for nothing.


Andy.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Not a bad looking house, clean and simple. Roof is not all chopped up like a lot of the houses I have to work on.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Nothing great here, but what do want for nothing.
> 
> 
> Andy.


Looks good Andy.

Which reminds me. I owe you a T-Shirt. As soon as I get some back in stock, I'll send you one. I just re-outfitted all my guys with new shirts and I'm all out. But, one in the next batch will have your name on it. for sure.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Steepen that little entry porch and maybe bump it up a foot or two. It should probably be at the same pitch as the garage roof anyway. You could do a nice gable bracket under the porch roof. Hips would be a nice, or maybe do the dutch hip/gable thing on the garage roof.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

CompleteW&D said:


> Looks good Andy.
> 
> Which reminds me. I owe you a T-Shirt. As soon as I get some back in stock, I'll send you one. I just re-outfitted all my guys with new shirts and I'm all out. But, one in the next batch will have your name on it. for sure.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Awesome, thanks.


Andy.


----------



## FSCROB (Aug 5, 2013)

Do the roof in 1 1/2"x12" standing seam and that would create some real nice lines.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

^^^^^ what Warren said x2


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the help. I'll do a render in the morning with metal and some of the other suggestions. Most people here use 36" metal with 9" big rib spacing and 3" small rib spacing.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Only other request is if at all possible the south wall should be gable. Hillside lot, view that way, but they don't really want big windows so it might be no real gain anyway. Scissor trusses and high roof in the great room I suppose.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

*hipped and metal*

What do you think?


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks better to me...


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

The back of the garage looks weird now though.


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

I would push that double garage door out a couple feet and make the double A to knock down the mass of that gable or push the little door back, same thing


----------



## AndyWRS (Sep 12, 2010)

I like post 13 also, if your not into the long hip purhaps a dutch gable?

I am ok with the long hip, i see that pretty regular here.


----------

